# On road racing this Sunday April 2nd at Hobby Central Pensacola FL.



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

On road racing this Sunday April 2nd at Hobby Central Pensacola FL.

http://www.hobbycentralrc.com/


----------

